# Foxpro Firestorm review



## Bigdrowdy1

First off I am really impressed with the sound quality. Very clear through the volume range.I was able to get about 130 yards away from caller and the remote worked well. The remote is the TX9 model which has a lcd display. It shows 6 different calls on the screen at a time. Too these eyes the print is very small and hard to read(for me anyways). My son could see them with no problem. You can scroll through the list of screens rather quickly. It will change to the next 6 after scrolling through the first page.The remote has 2 presets that you can program and all you have to do is push preset 1 or2. It also has the new foxbang feature though I was not able to test this feature inside the city limits. This is suppose to detect when your firearm is discharged and senses your muzzle blast. I am not sure at what distance this works though I figure 5 to10 feet maybe depending on you caliber or style of gun(shotgun). The manual says 5 feet from caller but it also has 5 sensitivity setting. The display shows how long you have been calling as well as your battery life on the caller and your volume setting. I was using tenergy batteries from batteries.com in the 2600 mAh nickel-metal hydride rechargable style. They would ran about 6 1/2 hours before needing changed-out. I was able to order 24 batteries and an 8 cell charger for about 40 % less through them. Plus by sending in a review they are sending me a 30.00 gift card. This will pay for an additional 24 batteries later.I also recieved 6 carriers for the batteries to store or carry in my pack. The caller also has the function of adding external speakers from the front of the caller for transmitting longer distances. All this being said I am really pleased and am looking forward to this falls hunting. I did not take any pictures but was able to call a few yotes as well as a few dogs and house cats. I am sure there is more but I am not much for long conversations and my fingers are starting to cramp. Hope this helps other out. If you got any questions pm me and I will see if ican help.


----------



## hassell

Very well written, definitely sounds like something I would like!!!, The calling part I'm just getting into, have put it off for to many years and if one wanted to hunt predators he or she just went out and hunted. Don't know of to many guys that use hand calls and electronic calls have just been allowed in the hunting regs. last year. Keep us posted on your hunts with your new toy, Good Luck.


----------



## catcapper

Go ahead Bigd, pop off a few rounds in city limits---tell'em your test'in equipment for PredatorTalk.com--- they will understand lol. Good review on the Firestorm.


----------



## YoteKill

Thanks for the review i am gonna purchase a firestorm on Tuesday and cant wait to use it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i know this is an old thread,but thats a damn fine review

i just received a firestorm from my sons for xmas this year

cant wait to get out and give it a try

played with it in the house last night,scared the hell out of my cats with the wolf and yote sounds lol

but they did like the titmouse sounds


----------

